# Primitives humans



## MrPhox (Jul 24, 2017)

In the old cartoon the secret files of the spy dogs season 1 episode 5 the dog must take care of the nincompoop call "human"
*
www.watchcartoononline.io: The Secret Files of the SpyDogs Season 1 Episode 5 – Twilight / Fetch | Watch cartoons online, Watch anime online, English dub anime

Its easy to see why the dog wanted to let them die, they are just so stupid! *


----------

